# Hunting Season Hiking



## Bond (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, I know it's a dumb question, but I'll ask it anyway. I've usually avoided hiking in November on the assumption that I'll be mistaken for venison. (Now I admit that I usually choose more obscure peaks outside of the Whites). Any suggestions for good November hikes? I should know this, but I don't: Is hunting allowed in the WMNF?


----------



## sp1936 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, hunting is allowed in the WMNF, or most of it. Also, hunting seasons in NH don't just happen in November. Here's a summary from F & G:

Sept. 1 - Dec. 7 Black bear/dates vary according to method and WMU 
Sept. - Jan. Waterfowl/dates vary by species and zone 
Sept. 27 - Sept. 28 Waterfowl/youth weekend  
Sept. 15 - Dec. 15 Deer/archery 
Sept. 15 - Dec. 15 Wild turkey/archery 
Oct. 1 - Mar. 31 Small game/dates vary by species 
Oct. 1 - Dec. 31 Pheasant 
Oct. 18 - Oct. 26 Moose 
Oct. 25 - Oct. 26 Deer/youth weekend 
Nov. 1 - Nov. 11 Deer/muzzleloader 
Nov. 12 - Dec. 7 Deer/firearms 
May 3 - May 31 Wild turkey/archery and firearms 

No reason to worry about it. Hunter accidents are rare in NH and usually don't involve non-hunters. Wear some red or blaze orange if you're concerned.

We're usually in the Whites in early November because that's our anniversary and my son's birthday. We do (or attempt to do) the same hikes in November as the other months, keeping in mind that winter gear might be required. I've turned back on 19 Mile Brook trail in November because nobody had crampons. I've continued on (and had a great hike) in November on the Imp loop when some snow was encountered higher up.


----------



## mtnman2003 (Sep 18, 2003)

*hunters dont scare me but.....*

I am more worried during rutting season that a big bull moose will look through those bad eyes and mistake me for a female moose. Not a pleasant picture but that is what scares me this time of year more than anything!


----------



## Bond (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing to worry about . . . just roll over and pretend that you're bored. Eventually the Moose will lose interest.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2003)

Bond said:
			
		

> Nothing to worry about . . . just roll over and pretend that you're bored. Eventually the Moose will lose interest.


 :blink:


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2003)

Very few hunters hunt near the busier trails because too many hikers scare the game away.  (Someone just posted a bear picture up on the Alpine Garden of Washington but I doubt you'll see many hunters up there waiting for the bear to return.  Plus like CT I suspect you need to be several hundred feet or yards from a road & that is no place to sit & wait in November)

Presidentials, Franconia Ridge, Moosilauke, Willey Range Kinsmans from Lonesome should be fine.  

Unknown Pond, north of 110 near Owl's Head (Cherry Mt.) off of 113 on teh other hand may be more frequented by game & hunters.


----------

